# how do i stop racccons from eating my fish



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

electric fence where can i get one and how much and what are orther solutions


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Princess Auto for electric shocker - smallest one around $40 plus whatever wire you require. Other good and dependable option is shotgun


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

You can also check prices on electric fencers at any tack or feed store (horse stuff).

The other option is this...

Scarecrow of the future. [VIDEO]

huaaaahahahaaa


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Princess Auto for electric shocker - smallest one around $40 plus whatever wire you require. Other good and dependable option is shotgun


that's funny, i was going to suggest landmines...


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i have the wire dont know if it will work


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the scarcrow


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i can blow up a picture of my ex if u like, i am sure they will all scatter :bigsmile:. Seriously though, i have heard that they are scared of Coytoes so if you can get a product that spreads their scent around (like urine ) or something maybe that would be a better alternative. Just an idea


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

in mother russia, fish eat racoon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> in mother russia, fish eat racoon


Now I know what to stock in my dreaming 1,000g pond - piranhas


----------



## gramadin (Mar 10, 2012)

Only electric fence works around here.
I know people that tried dog and coyote urine, it worked for a while, but the racoons came back. The smell was terrible to people as well.
You can see videos on youtube how the racoons are playing with the water scarecrow
Since I put an electric fence I haven't seen any signs of them playing in my pond.
I have it on a timer so it wont shock my kids during the day
Cheers and good luck


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you know your kids weren't eating the fish in that case?

j'king, I love raccoons because they're little devils, but I'd definitely be pissed if I had a pond.


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

The electronic scarecrow works great for us. The kind that sprays water when there's movement.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a wooden framed chickenwire cover. When I had a family of ***** in my shed, I used a pellet gun to frighten off the mom and she took the kits with her. My PITA neighbour called the RCMP but the officers who came were nice and understanding since one had a raccoon problem as well. Since then, I load the shed with moth balls, which they hate. Try hanging bags of moth balls around the pond. Worked great for me.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

hi gramadin where can i buy a electric fence and how much would it be


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I lost dozens of big goldfish to raccoons. I then covered my pond with a plastic mesh I got from home Depot. Anchored it down with slate rocks. No problem since. 

(Yes I know I'm 2 years late to respond, lol)


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

We tried the same but it was useless as the Raccoons started jumping on top and smashing the mesh - and they were able to go in and eat the Goldfish and Koi. The pond ended up looking very unsightly (with the mesh on top).

We ended up removing the pond after massive sized Herons, Bears, and Deers joined the Raccoons - coming in feasting on fishes and drinking from the pond.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

All you need to do is put a simple net stretched over sides where they access your pond when their feet gets caught in there it scares them away, it has worked for me in my pond for years it can scare away birds too..


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Have a look at the video - 1.12 mins in the clip - they were walking on top of mesh.






They often jump and land on the mesh - dismantling the whole structure - : ).

These guys are very good swimmers.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

perhaps a rottweiler would make a nice pet, and solve your problem haha


----------



## Chuckroberts (Feb 4, 2015)

Try a piece of bread with peanut butter and a load of chillie peppers and roll into a ball buddy is a land scupper and he problems with the ***** rolling up the freshly laid grass to get the worms in a multi million dollar house and was getting frustrated going back to fix it and he did that they never came back they remember that when got sting ring


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

AK 47's work well or the gun that "Hobbs" used in Furious 7


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I like the scarcrow


Or how about a warning sign, Racoons caught beyond this point will be made into Davey Crocket hats.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Depending on what size the pond is and how big the fish are, you can build lots of hiding spots for the fish like big rock caves which the racoons can't get into


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2014)

I used a live trap with KFC chicken wings and bones.
Caught 10.
No problems anymore!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a live trap you can borrow


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

I covered my pod with a net. But after 3 years they somehow got in and had a feast (as per my signature block below). I can't stand them. They also shit on my deck every week!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I hope I am not making this up, but I seem to remember a device that could 'electrocute' the water, the fish were unaffected but any grounded animal (human included) reaching in to the water would get a shock. no unsightly wire if this is true. Anyone else heard of this? maybe just my imagination...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

NGosal said:


> I covered my pod with a net. But after 3 years they somehow got in and had a feast (as per my signature block below). I can't stand them. They also shit on my deck every week!


I was watching "monsters inside me" , I think on Discovery. They say 80% of raccoons have worms in their feces that can and will infect humans. These parasites can live in the lawn for 2 yrs, waiting for a host.
Nasty

Here is a good read from the CDC
http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/baylisascaris/gen_info/faqs.html


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

gklaw said:


> Princess Auto for electric shocker - smallest one around $40 plus whatever wire you require. Other good and dependable option is shotgun


Yup, on the shotgun! :bigsmile: Or a sweet, quiet crossbow! 

Seriously though, the Koi place here in K-Town says that electric fence won't work on *****. The best way, besides the above, is to have steep, straight sides to you pond so they can't stand in the water to go fish'n.

When I finally get around to building another pond here, I'll declare all out war on these pests! They almost killed our Samoyed dog while he was scrap'n with them and they ruined my pond! I may use a live trap, but they may not come out of it alive! Not for long anyway. Just say'n!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Yup, on the shotgun! :bigsmile: Or a sweet, quite crossbow!
> 
> Seriously though, the Koi place here in K-Town says that electric fence won't work on *****. The best way, besides the above, is to have steep, straight sides to you pond so they can't stand in the water to go fish'n.
> 
> When I finally get around to building another pond here, I'll declare all out war on these pests! They almost killed our Samoyed dog while he was scrap'n with them and they ruined my pond! I may use a live trap, but they may not come out of it alive! Not for long anyway. Just say'n!


Crossbow sounds sweet. I've tried pellet guns but it only discourages them for a little bit and if you have @sshole neighbours, you get a nice visit from the RCMP for your troubles.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

KTown mbunamani said:


> Yup, on the shotgun! :bigsmile: Or a sweet, quite crossbow!
> 
> Seriously though, the Koi place here in K-Town says that electric fence won't work on *****. The best way, besides the above, is to have steep, straight sides to you pond so they can't stand in the water to go fish'n.
> 
> When I finally get around to building another pond here, I'll declare all out war on these pests! They almost killed our Samoyed dog while he was scrap'n with them and they ruined my pond! I may use a live trap, but they may not come out of it alive! Not for long anyway. Just say'n!


I disagree with the electric fence not working.
I had ***** going into my garbage cans 5 yrs ago. So I got a fencer and a metal garbage can. Put the can on a rubber mat and wet the cement floor. Wired it up and the ***** never ever came back to raid my garbage can.
Its a non issue now with the municipal cans.


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Dietmar said:


> I disagree with the electric fence not working.
> I had ***** going into my garbage cans 5 yrs ago. So I got a fencer and a metal garbage can. Put the can on a rubber mat and wet the cement floor. Wired it up and the ***** never ever came back to raid my garbage can.
> Its a non issue now with the municipal cans.


That right there is awesome! :bigsmile: Good to hear it works! I know an electrician that did that to a dog that kept piss'n on his garbage can. Ya, zapped his "noodle" real good!


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I know it may sound stupid at this point, but won't it be enough to provide the fish with enough hiding holes? big PVC tubes, vases, other hiding places?


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

My ponds had plenty of hiding places ,but ***** survive by figuring out how to catch things. I just like to even up the odds a bit! :bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My fish are used to coming to the surface when I put my hand in the water with food

They may mistake the racoons hands for food and come in reach of the *****.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

mikebike said:


> My fish are used to coming to the surface when I put my hand in the water with food
> 
> They may mistake the racoons hands for food and come in reach of the *****.


How small and hairy _are_ your hands?


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Yup! ***** are smart little buggers also. I'm sure they know how to attract fish from out under their cover. They don't just get fat from all the stink'n "do gooders" that feed them!!! I'm surprised this thread hasn't brought out some of these "do gooders"!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Are there really any do gooders when it comes to racoons and ponds? I HATE herons and I'm not ashamed to say it. I wouldn't want them hurt but a good scare I could deal with and with a smile! I'd rather have a raccoon problem than have to deal with Herons. Also a side note, racoons are spiteful and will come back for revenge lol!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

for Herons the bird netting above the pond works well
but it must cover it all.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hot sauce?????


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I say post "Delicious raccoon recipes" online and see if this has any effect on the **** population.

I'm going to set up an electric fence this week and hopefully teach the local ***** a lesson. Going to eventually wire up my whole backyard and have it on a timer. I would love to set up a motion sensor to a digital camera to record what happens to the ***** when they first touch the live wire. Also bought galvanized chicken wire at Country Feeds today while I was out in the Langley/Aldergrove area. I can hook up the zapper to the chicken wire and really give them a shock. Hate these buggers.

BTW, the only thing I don't like about Hope for Wildlife is that this animal rescue center takes in dozens of orphan raccoons, raise them, imprint them on humans as sources of food, then release the buggers into the local area for all the people living there to have to deal with for years to come. I would be catching them back up and dropping them back at the shelter and tell them NOT in my neighbourhood.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I watch Hope for wildlife and I've never yet seen them being released into populated neighbourhoods always into forested areas where there is lakes and streams for these animals to eat from. But I do agree when they get into ponds they can make a h*ll of a mess doing their natural instincts of hunting for food. I lost 4 large turtles years ago out of my pond in Burnaby, frustrating for sure. Electric zapper fence should do the trick, worked for me. You could also put up a sign saying "Raccoons caught on this property will be made into Davy Crockett hats".


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The Guy said:


> I watch Hope for wildlife and I've never yet seen them being released into populated neighbourhoods always into forested areas where there is lakes and streams for these animals to eat from. But I do agree when they get into ponds they can make a h*ll of a mess doing their natural instincts of hunting for food. I lost 4 large turtles years ago out of my pond in Burnaby, frustrating for sure. Electric zapper fence should do the trick, worked for me. You could also put up a sign saying "Raccoons caught on this property will be made into Davy Crockett hats".


That's assuming the raccoons these days are old enough to know who is Davy Crockett


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I say post "Delicious raccoon recipes" online and see if this has any effect on the **** population.
> 
> I'm going to set up an electric fence this week and hopefully teach the local ***** a lesson. Going to eventually wire up my whole backyard and have it on a timer. I would love to set up a motion sensor to a digital camera to record what happens to the ***** when they first touch the live wire. Also bought galvanized chicken wire at Country Feeds today while I was out in the Langley/Aldergrove area. I can hook up the zapper to the chicken wire and really give them a shock. Hate these buggers.
> Anthony


Don't forget to put the wire/chicken wire on insulators and not to have any part of it touching the ground nor vegetation. Otherwise it will not work i.e. zap them.
For more effect, prior to turning on the fence, wet the ground either side of the wire. equals greater jolt


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Reckon said:


> That's assuming the raccoons these days are old enough to know who is Davy Crockett


In this day and age even raccoons should be able to Google "Davy Crockett **** skin hat" :lol:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Don't forget to put the wire/chicken wire on insulators and not to have any part of it touching the ground nor vegetation. Otherwise it will not work i.e. zap them.
> For more effect, prior to turning on the fence, wet the ground either side of the wire. equals greater jolt


yes........ never pee on an electric fence system boys.


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

YOU CAN STOP THEM BY;
Netting - Covering your pond with netting, particularly at night, when predators are most active, is an excellent way to control most predators. Netting can also be used seasonally, for example, during spring and fall when animals are most active.

Decoys - Some predators like herons are territorial and will not intrude on an area they perceive as already dominated by one of their kind. Others simply won't risk attack from a natural rival like a snake or owl. These are all available as decoys and work very well. For optimum effect, they need to be moved about frequently so that predators don't catch on.

Alternative food and water - Remote placement of bird feeders and waterers at the opposite side of your property can draw predators away from your pond.
Pond Plants

Repellents - Repellents use smell and taste to ward off predators like deer, squirrels, and raccoons. They are very versatile because they can be applied wherever you desire. For best results, they should be renewed at intervals or after rain.

Hiding places - Predators cannot eat your fish if they cannot catch them. Make sure your pond provides plenty of floating vegetation for your fish to hide under, and structure to dive below. Sections of wide diameter black PVC tubing can be placed inconspicuously on the bottom of your pond. These have the added advantage of providing good habitat for your fish. If you encounter an agile predator like an otter, consider a fish refuge, which is a hard mesh cage that allows fish in but keeps predators out.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Have a cage on it like this off you can so raccoons can't move it. &#128522;

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just wondering . . . Is there a SEE-THROUGH glass pane option? (Nice deck, but the wire mesh really detracts from the look of the pond - to me, anyway.)


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

I still have to spray paint the cage midnight black. You could use plexiglass, but the bigger pieces are heavier? With the cage being attached to the wood frame. It is excessively heavy for raccoons, skunks and herrings.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My bloody raccoons chewed through the metal chicken wire so this spring I will have to set up the electric fence when there's no more worries about snow.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Chances are Plexiglass (or other thick plastics) will go milky colour when exposed to the elements. Thinner window pane glass, I would think, would be easier to keep clear and heavy enough to stay down (since it would weigh more than the chicken wire).


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I still say the scarecrow is the best, just sayin


----------



## maggiec (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a good laugh reading this threat...ah memories... I waged war with raccoons a few years ago and lost. Picture me lying in wait by the window all night with a bb gun (yeah, they brushed it off). Anyway, I gave up on my little raised water feature, as it wasn't worth the aggravation. I even had a mesh cover at one point as pictured above, and the dang raccoon pooped through it into my water. He was telling me what he thought of that!


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Sit out with a shotgun.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I could use a coonskin hat and pair of slippers.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a house near our place that built this pretty concrete above ground pond. Very long. They had a rail system that held tempered glass panels that could be slid open as desired. Very neat 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amigo (Jan 28, 2020)

Simple and economical way is to make a wire gauge cover for the pond.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

My parents for years just dropped feeder goldfish in their pond replacing once per year as raccoons and herons took them all. 
So I dumped about 10 rosy red minnows in, they seem to dart fast enough that they’ve had them breeding in there for several years now. Big ones seem to get pecked off, but there’s often babies and they don’t get eaten. 
There are hiding spots and plenty of cover, yet not enough cover for common goldfish. Worth a try.


----------

